# rentals estate agents



## champagne (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi which are the best rental estate agents in the Peyia region?

There are so many empty properties around, they must belong to someone!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

There is a lot of estate agents, some of them on Internet. But its not easy to find what is free out there. Many of the sites are not updated, many offers are invalid

Best is to spend a week or two in place to see for yourself

Anders


----------



## champagne (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok thanks Anders, ive managed to find a few rental agents online, Paphos Property for rent, Cyprus Properties for sale and rental, resale properties. and Cyprus rental & holiday property


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AFAIK, the Cyprus moderator is an agent Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: Veronica 

Her agency is

New or resale villas and apartments | Paphos Cyprus properties for sale | property resales.

Jo xxx


----------



## champagne (Oct 25, 2012)

but could do with a few more...


----------



## champagne (Oct 25, 2012)

cheers jo


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

jojo said:


> AFAIK, the Cyprus moderator is an agent Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: Veronica
> 
> Her agency is
> 
> ...


Only problem that Veronica does not deal with rentals anymore, at least not on her website

Anders


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Vegaanders said:


> Only problem that Veronica does not deal with rentals anymore, at least not on her website
> 
> Anders


 I dont know, I'm sure she'd know the best places to find rentals if she doesnt!

/jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No we don't do rentals anymore but we can put people in touch with some very good agents who specialise in rental properties.
Unfortunately much of what you see on the internet is no longer available as many of the rental sites don't update regularly.
Without naming anyone I can say that some of the sites that have been mentioned are agents we won't touch with a bargepole


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just curious - why can Moderators promote other Moderators business? I, as a paying Premium member, would likely be snipped if my link were attached like this. I think it would only be fair if a Moderator promotes a business they promote ALL Expat members businesses that are in the same field. I know this is off topic but business is business and I pay to take part in this site and have links attached. Thank you in advance if someone can clarify.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Just curious - why can Moderators promote other Moderators business? I, as a paying Premium member, would likely be snipped if my link were attached like this. I think it would only be fair if a Moderator promotes a business they promote ALL Expat members businesses that are in the same field. I know this is off topic but business is business and I pay to take part in this site and have links attached. Thank you in advance if someone can clarify.


Anyone can promote anyone else business Cleo. If a member suggested you it would not be snipped.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Just curious - why can Moderators promote other Moderators business? I, as a paying Premium member, would likely be snipped if my link were attached like this. I think it would only be fair if a Moderator promotes a business they promote ALL Expat members businesses that are in the same field. I know this is off topic but business is business and I pay to take part in this site and have links attached. Thank you in advance if someone can clarify.


if you have a good look around the forums you'll find that we (not just mods, but other members too) will often recommend another poster or an advertiser if we know their business to be a good one - if we either know the member personally or have used their services - posters in 'Spain' often recommend me - some of them have been/are students of mine, others I have done translations for

I'm sure you realise that moderators give their time & advice for free - as a 'perk', we are permitted to advertise in the same way as Premium Members

in the same way - we aren't allowed to plug our own businesses within posts, just as Premium Members can't


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> if you have a good look around the forums you'll find that we (not just mods, but other members too) will often recommend another poster or an advertiser if we know their business to be a good one - if we either know the member personally or have used their services - posters in 'Spain' often recommend me - some of them have been/are students of mine, others I have done translations for
> 
> I'm sure you realise that moderators give their time & advice for free - as a 'perk', we are permitted to advertise in the same way as Premium Members
> 
> in the same way - we aren't allowed to plug our own businesses within posts, just as Premium Members can't


Yes, I have seen members do it as long as they are not suggesting another forum but never a Mod. that is why I asked.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Anyone can promote anyone else business Cleo. If a member suggested you it would not be snipped.



A regular member of course!!!!!

Hey, I was just trying to be helpful - thats what the forum is all about isnt it lol!!


jo xxx


----------



## timouna01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny that moderator allow themself " touting for business " What is more funny is that I tried twice to help people and you deleted my posts reason " touting for business " when I wasn't !! Because I'm not a cleaner so I wasn't proposing my services and I'm not a real estate agent ! The forum is here to help each other to give tips to give advices and to propose contacts with whom we dealt before for the new expats otherwise what's the use of a forum ??
Premium member or not, forums should be free ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

timouna01 said:


> Funny that moderator allow themself " touting for business " What is more funny is that I tried twice to help people and you deleted my posts reason " touting for business " when I wasn't !! Because I'm not a cleaner so I wasn't proposing my services and I'm not a real estate agent ! The forum is here to help each other to give tips to give advices and to propose contacts with whom we dealt before for the new expats otherwise what's the use of a forum ??
> Premium member or not, forums should be free ...


For heavens sake, I was only trying to help - no one else answered the OP and I knew one of the mods on here was an agent - I dont know how good she is? I've never met her, nor have I ever used her company! 

The reason why we dont like newcomers recommending is that we see 100s, yes 100s of newbies coming on and recommending businesses - they'll dig out posts from two or three years ago and answer them - obviously to advertise their own businesses. The only way for us to establish who is and who isnt genuine is to disallow newbies to recommend until we're sure they are. It stops people being misled, We even get posters who make up posts so that they become regualrs and then try to advertise - we have to try to work out if this is the case, because we want the forum used properly for everyones benefit

To keep this forum an unbiased and advert free forum, we dont allow adverts - again we remove several a day. Otherwise the forum would become a directory rather than a discussion forum, which means the information you get on here is from genuine people who have genuine experiences and knowledge, rather than biased companies pretending to be posters just to gain sales!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

timouna01 said:


> Premium member or not, forums should be free ...


If we allowed free advertising it would be unfair to premium members who pay for the privilege.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As this thread has gone totally of topic and the original poster has now been sent details of some reputable rental agents I am now closing the thread.


----------

